# Keeping Fit!!!!



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

Looking for advice on gym membership here in Cyprus. Live in Peyia so local would be good but prepared to travel. 

Really interested in swim and exercise classes...not really a gym bunny!!





Su


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking for advice on gym membership here in Cyprus. Live in Peyia so local would be good but prepared to travel.
> 
> ...


Poseidonio Health Center does exercise classes and aquarobics


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Poseidonio Health Center does exercise classes and aquarobics



Cool:clap2:


----------

